# 'Horns weave



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just put the 2nd coat of CP on this one...hoping the ProWrap #210 burnt orange loses alittle more orange. Regardless, it's on the rod. 48 threads in the pattern.


----------



## Jared Bays (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice, Jerry .


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Nice and tight. I have some burnt orange I can send you.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I should have asked Casey what thread he used for this one...looks RIGHT! Got another to do, Casey...give it up.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1650626


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

A perfect day to post this weave!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jerry, did it hurt to weave that? Or is it just part of the job?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*Crisp*

Awesome work!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just PM'd you back - I used PW 210 as well on the Texas build - regular nylon - Killer weave!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VooDoo said:


> Just PM'd you back - I used PW 210 as well on the Texas build - regular nylon - Killer weave!!!


Did you use some of your CPExtra on the PW 210? I've been using Threadmaster for several yrs, and did again on this white blank. I did fool around w/ the PW 210 on a matte black blank, didn't go as far as CP, but that's the color that I was hoping for...


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Goags said:


> Did you use some of your CPExtra on the PW 210? I've been using Threadmaster for several yrs, and did again on this white blank. I did fool around w/ the PW 210 on a matte black blank, didn't go as far as CP, but that's the color that I was hoping for...


No CPXtra - Just used Chromaseal over the dark blank - guess that was the trick


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I meant to say Chromaseal. Wow, quite a difference on a white blank vs. dark! Thanks for the info, Casey.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Jerry, did it hurt to weave that? Or is it just part of the job?


Donald, Jerry probably does not want to admit it but besides his Aggie degree, I know for a fact that he also has a degree from the University of Texas! 
There. Now everyone knows.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Donald, Jerry probably does not want to admit it but besides his Aggie degree, I know for a fact that he also has a degree from the University of Texas!
> There. Now everyone knows.


Dang, like a dagger to my heart. Thanks, Carol, but let's keep it quiet!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry great workmanship.....even though its thaaaat school. hahahahaha


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

After ~ 6 wks of trying, I finally found a guy that does a great job pouring burnt orange/white swirl acrylic. This is just mocked up, now I can get after it! Taking the grips to the office tomorrow to do a final polish, after noticing a scratch or 2 in this pic. Chris, I'll try to mail your blank piece at lunch tomorrow. J


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Well, I did finish it. No more outside pool pics for awhile...full of acorns and red oak leaves. Batson ISB822.5, Aero seat, Fuji K guides. Got another LH rod to do for another Jason, will have to change something up on the next one!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Looks great Jerry.....for a t-sip rod


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Another Awesome build Jerry!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

About as clean as you can get Jerry. All these serious builds puts pressure on an ole boy like me to build better.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

As always Jerry... TOP NOTCH!


----------

